# What's the most tasty cuisine?



## Medy15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Moroccan, Indian and Italian are on the Top 3 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=question&id=10150219726352004&qa_ref=qd

;


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Indian for me, and ofcourse South African- which is a fusion and an improvement of so many different cultural foods kay:


----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

my 4 fav are arabic, turkish, iranian, chinese, pakistani

btw indian cusine is a very broad term, when you say indian, what do you mean?? do you mean the mughali cusine? because regular indian regional food is pretty different from what you guys eat in the indian resturants in the west. Dont forget a lot of indians are vegetarians.

Mughali cusine is what you guys are use too:

More on Mughali cusine:

Mughlai cuisine is a South Asian cuisine, influenced by the imperial kitchens of the Mughal Empire. It represents the cooking style used in Uttar Pradesh, Delhi and Punjab (now partitioned between India and Pakistan). The cuisine is strongly influenced by Persian, and Turkic cuisines of Central Asia. The cuisine of some Indian restaurants in UK and USA can be termed Mughlai.

The tastes of Mughlai cuisine vary from extremely mild to spicy, and is often associated with a distinctive aroma and the taste of ground and whole spices.[1] A Mughlai course is an elaborate buffet of main course dishes with a variety of accompaniments.[2]

The origins of Chicken Tikka Masala are debated, but the flavors of the dish follow in the tradition of Mughlai cuisine.[citation


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sushi is my fav.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

it's really hard to answer this question 'cos like one country has lots of cuisine with
different taste which you may or may not like, take for example China.
also, a taste of a one particular cuisine of one country is different from another country,
for ex.. lasagna cooked in Italy tastes different from a lasagna cooked in say Brazil.


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

isnt it supposed to vary highly depending on person to person. stupid thread


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Indusriver said:


> my 4 fav are arabic, turkish, iranian, chinese, pakistani
> 
> btw indian cusine is a very broad term, when you say indian, what do you mean?? do you mean the mughali cusine? because regular indian regional food is pretty different from what you guys eat in the indian resturants in the west. Dont forget a lot of indians are vegetarians.
> 
> ...


yeah "Indian cuisine" as a term per se is a very broad category which isn't really fit to be called as super set of the cuisines available throughout India. 

South India cuisine is very different from a punjabi cuisine (highly influenced by the Mughlai) which is very diff from Bengali (east India) which in turn is very diff from Rajasthani (North West India) cuisine and so on


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

> because regular indian regional food is pretty different from what you guys eat in the indian resturants in the west. Dont forget a lot of indians are vegetarians.


WTF are you talking about. Stop BSing about things you don't know anything about. Stick to commenting about your own country. And I mean Pakistan not Canada.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

lol, you know proud arabian is an expert on India :|


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

I enjoy many different types of cuisine, but Lebanese- when done right- is hands down the best.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Mediterrean cuisine* is my favourite,(Turkish,Lebanese,Syrian,Italian, French,spanish,moroccan..)
i also recommend *Central Asian cuisine* .Uzbek, Turkmen Pilav, hmm delicious
*Slavic cuisine *is ok, soup Borsch is pretty tasty.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

taste varies from one person to another so I rather answer this by listing my favorite particular foods....
I like sashimi, dynamite roll, chicken karage, prawn teriyaki, bibimbab, vietnamese' seafood soup, shawerma, 
paella/arroz valenciana, caesar salad(w/o bacon) pot roast beef, tacos (crispy shell), crabs, lobsters, oysters,
clams, mussels, prawns, scallops, squids, escargot, bochoy, sardines and many more.


*Vancouver&Burbs* *TravelPhotosUpdate*


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Chinese, Spanish-influenced cuisine like that of Mexico and Philippines, French, Italian, Japanese... and Persian...


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

My favourite cuisines have to be the Greek and the Turkish ones.

Btw, spices are almost unheard of in Italian cuisine, and "tasty" surely's not the right term to describe it. I know in North Africa or South Asia "tasty" and "spicy" are the main criteria used to define a cuisine, but it is not like that everywhere.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't know, I find all sorts of cuisines tasty in their own way, I wouldn't want to miss out on any of them! :eat:


----------



## Medy15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Moroccan, Indian and Italian are on the Top 3 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=question&id=10150219726352004&qa_ref=qd


----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

Marathaman said:


> WTF are you talking about. Stop BSing about things you don't know anything about. Stick to commenting about your own country. And I mean Pakistan not Canada.


dude 80% of india is hindu ok, many of their dishes are vegetarians. Mughali cusine was invented in muslim kitchens of north india/pakistan area, not hindu kitchens. Face the facts.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Tastiest? Thai, Peranakan, Indian, Sichuanese.

I love those, but my faves are Japanese, Cantonese, French, Italian for their subtleties.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

There's a lot of fish in some Indian cuisines I think like Konkani or Bengali. It isn't all vegetarian.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Indusriver said:


> dude 80% of india is hindu ok, many of their dishes are vegetarians. Mughali cusine was invented in muslim kitchens of north india/pakistan area, not hindu kitchens. Face the facts.


lol never mind. I don't want to get dragged into your usual religious/racial cesspool.

Get lost Betaab2.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Indusriver said:


> the argument here in not about pakistan or india, its about muslim south asian cuisine and hindu south asian cuisine, both are different, what we eat outside here in the west is muslim south asian cuisine, this is a fact.


Yup. It is very important that people learn this is Muslim cuisine. The name should reflect its Muslim origins. 

And even if we are to call it Indian cuisine, even then we can say that the Mughals have had a tremendous impact on this region, if their food is the most popular to come out of the entire subcontinent. Others who have always been a majority have failed to impress the world when it comes to their cuisines.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Bangalore_Geek said:


> Reminds me of the scene from "Khuda Kay Liye" - one Pakistani movie which did well in India. When the American girl says that she knows India since it has the Taj Mahal, the Pakistani guy says "we built it, not the Indians" or something to that effect. I mean, for Gods sake - even if one were to concede that it is a "Muslim achievement", how can you claim it as exclusive "Pakistani achievement"? Beats me.


He didn't say "Not the Indians". He simply said "We built it", and it was a joke. By 'we' he meant Muslims.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Some people here fail to understand that Indian food is a broader term...and Mughlai food is a part of it....


People from different corners of the world tried to explain them...still they dont.....humnnn

when was pakistan first seen on the map ?? & when was mughlai food invented???

anyone


----------



## Bangalore_Geek (Jul 21, 2010)

brightside. said:


> Yup. It is very important that people learn this is Muslim cuisine. The name should reflect its Muslim origins.
> 
> And even if we are to call it Indian cuisine, even then we can say that the Mughals have had a tremendous impact on this region, if their food is the most popular to come out of the entire subcontinent. Others who have always been a majority have failed to impress the world when it comes to their cuisines.


Like I said, just because it's Muslim origin food, does not make it Pakistani. And certainly not exclusively Pakistani.

Yes, you can say that Mughals have had a tremendous impact on the region. Doh, they ruled for almost 800 years, they've certainly had a big impact. And yes, Mughlai food seems to be among the most popular varieties of Indian food outside India. And yes, other Indian food items have not been as popular as Mughlai, in general. Though there are still other popular items too.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

The achievements of Muslims should be attributed to Muslims. There is so much hate for Muslims around, we can't let +ve's of our culture be claimed by anyone else.


----------



## Bangalore_Geek (Jul 21, 2010)

brightside. said:


> He didn't say "Not the Indians". He simply said "We built it", and it was a joke. By 'we' he meant Muslims.


In general, my point was the tendency of some guys to claim the entire Muslim heritage of the Indian subcontinent as Pakistani. If he didn't say "not the Indians", then maybe my example wasn't a very good one. But you get the drift.


----------



## Bangalore_Geek (Jul 21, 2010)

brightside. said:


> The achievements of Muslims should be attributed to Muslims. There is so much hate for Muslims around, we can't let +ve's of our culture be claimed by anyone else.


The 190m Indian Muslims will heartily agree with you. Calling it Indian food is good enough for your purpose, don't worry. Sleep tight. et:


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Here, we only refer to South Indian food as Indian. Check list of good restaurants in Karachi here, we have a separate category for Indian:

http://karachisnob.com/restaurants-karachi.htm

Anyway! I think the others must have had enough of this discussion. My favorite apart from our cuisine is Chinese. Mexican is also delicious.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Indusriver said:


> there might be more muslims in india number wise but majority of the so called "mughal" resturants are owned by hindus. even here in the west 99% of indian mughal restuarants are hindu run


I don't know about North America but that isn't true in the UK, they are mostly run by Muslims.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Indusriver said:


> yes, those are christian food from Goa, never tried it myself


wow first time i read about the christian food. sounds a little bit funny to me.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

I prefer Asian Cuisine like

Indonesian, Japanese, Thai, Chinese, Korean.

I do love Italian


----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

chuck_nbc said:


> India can always ship 160 million Indian Muslims and their food to Pakistan!
> 
> I know, that doesn't sound much fun...
> 
> ...


most of the ingredients are not local indian, most spices you use today in india actually came from south america and other areas to india through trade, only some are local.

as for your first comment, fine do that, but then also stop eating mughal food, which you guys played no part in inventing


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG ... STFU man ... seriously ... just STFU.


----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

chuck_nbc said:


> You sound like a turd..may be you are...
> 
> Most of the ingredients are not local? So by logical, why is it even be called Muslim, eh? Or only Muslims get to have "local" stuff? So eh, from now onwards I would call it "south American" food if that shuts your dumb mouth..
> 
> ...


i am not calling the ingredients muslim, i am calling the people who invented the mughal dishes were muslims, not hindus, they had nothing to do with food and still dont. also you can eat whatever you want, but give the credit where it belongs instead of calling it yours


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

for me the answer is simple..
Italian!!


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone else get the feeling that Indusriver is Proud Arabian?


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

It is proud arabian.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh my god, I just went back and read this thread. indusriver (aka proud arabian, betaab etc) is one of a kind. :hilarious

Anyway my favourite cuisines would be -

Indian (all types from Kerala to Punjab, Gujarat to Assam )
Chinese
Thai
Middle Eastern/Turkish
Mexican
Italian


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats enough guys and lets get back to the main topic which is about foods and foods only and I don't care who invented them.


----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

edit


----------

